# Logowanie na roota za pomocą Lightdm

## robertsurma

Niedawno zmieniłem GDM na Lightdm. Wszystko działa, ale teraz nie mogę zalogować się na roota (oczywiście, logowanie w trybie tekstowym działa bez zarzutu). Po wybraniu "Inny użytkownik" wpisuję "root", hasło, zatwierdzam... i nic się nie dzieje (nie ma nawet komunikatu o błędzie). Podejrzewam, że to jakiś problem z PAM, ale nie wiem dokładnie co można by zmienić. 

Konfiguracja i logi poniżej:

/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf

```
[LightDM]

log-directory=/var/log/lightdm

run-directory=/usr/sbin

cache-directory=/var/cache/lightdm

sessions-directory=/usr/share/xsessions

remote-sessions-directory=/usr/share/remote-sessions

greeters-directory=/usr/share/xgreeters

[SeatDefaults]

greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter

greeter-show-manual-login=true

greeter-show-remote-login=false

session-wrapper=/etc/lightdm/Xsession

greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter

[XDMCPServer]

[VNCServer]
```

/etc/lightdm/users.conf

```
[UserAccounts]

#minimum-uid=1000

minimum-uid=0

hidden-users=nobody nobody4 noaccess

hidden-shells=/bin/false /usr/sbin/nologin
```

/etc/pam.d/lightdm

```
#%PAM-1.0

# Block login if they are globally disabled

auth      required pam_nologin.so

# Load environment from /etc/environment and ~/.pam_environment

auth      required pam_env.so

# Use /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow for passwords

auth      required pam_unix.so

# Check account is active, change password if required

account   required pam_unix.so

# Allow password to be changed

password  required pam_unix.so

# Setup session

session   required pam_unix.so

session   optional pam_systemd.so

# File autogenerated by pamd_mimic in pam eclass

auth   include      system-local-login

account   include      system-local-login

session   include      system-local-login
```

/var/log/lightdm/ligthdm.log

```
[+6332.35s] DEBUG: Session pid=3289: Continue authentication

[+6333.75s] DEBUG: Session pid=3427: Authentication complete with return value 0: Success

[+6333.75s] DEBUG: Session pid=3289: Authenticate result for user root: Success

[+6333.76s] DEBUG: Session pid=3289: User root authorized

[+6333.84s] DEBUG: Session pid=3289: Greeter requests session IceWM

[+6333.93s] DEBUG: Writing /root/.dmrc

[+6334.04s] DEBUG: Seat: Returning to existing user session root

[+6334.04s] DEBUG: Session pid=3427: Sending SIGTERM

[+6334.04s] DEBUG: Unlocking ConsoleKit session a344be6244b706c285b22568503e5d67-1394303893.336727-860324836

[+6334.04s] DEBUG: Activating VT 7

[+6334.04s] DEBUG: Session pid=3427: Terminated with signal 15

[+6334.04s] DEBUG: Seat: Session stopped
```

----------

## Jacekalex

Mam tą wersję:

```
x11-misc/lightdm-1.4.0-r2 gtk kde qt4
```

Wersja 1.8.5 się u mnie sypała przy kompilacji  z powodu jakiegoś błędu  qt5, ale ta  starsza loguje u mnie na konto root bez problemu.

----------

## robertsurma

A mógłbyś wkleić swoją zawartość pliku /etc/pam.d/lightdm ?

Wciąż mam przeczucie, że to sprawa wpisów w PAM niż samego lightdm.

----------

## Jacekalex

```
#%PAM-1.0

# Block login if they are disabled

auth      required pam_nologin.so

# Load environment from /etc/environment and ~/.pam_environment

auth      required pam_env.so

# Use /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow for passwords

auth      required pam_unix.so

# Check account is active, change password if required

account   required pam_unix.so

# Allow password to be changed

password  required pam_unix.so

# Setup session

session   required pam_unix.so

# File autogenerated by pamd_mimic in pam eclass

auth   include      system-local-login

account   include      system-local-login

session   include      system-local-login
```

Nic w nim nie zmieniałem.

U Ciebie to wygląda na jakiś problem z ConsoleKit albo Systemd (logind).

----------

## robertsurma

Po ponad rocznej przerwie, ponownie postanowiłem zmierzyć się z lightdm. Inny sprzęt, inny od nowa zbudowany system, inna wersja lightdm. Problem dokładnie taki sam: nie udało mi się zalogować na roota. Komunikat błędu także ten sam.   :Sad: 

Podobna sytuacja jest w sddm. Deweloper wyjaśnia, iż jest to celowe działanie, aby zapewnić bezpieczeństwo systemowi. Więc zapewne z lightdm jest dokładnie tak samo. 

Dla mnie to oczywiście nie ma sensu. Jak będę chciał się zalogować na roota w systemie graficznym, to mogę to w każdej chwili zrobić za pomocą Alt+F1 oraz startx. Trochę więcej pisania... ale jak ktoś będzie chciał, to zaloguje się. Więc poza drobnym utrudnieniem życia, niczemu to nie służy.

----------

